# Barn find BSA Goldcrest bike offered



## gareth01244 (14 Jun 2017)

I have a single speed bsa Goldcrest that needs a good home as I no longer have time to get it road worthy.
It's approx 22.5 top tube and 22.5 seat tube. The seat post moves and it has a Lycett leather saddle. It's been sat in a barn for 20 yrs so needs a little tlc but it's yours if you can collect from Chester.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

Nice way to big for me though @biggs682 ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2017)

@gareth01244 if you we're prepared to pop that in a box I would love it please, but I understand if you didn't want to. 

Thanks @cyberknight


----------



## Bongo123 (30 Sep 2017)

gareth01244 said:


> I have a single speed bsa Goldcrest that needs a good home as I no longer have time to get it road worthy.
> It's approx 22.5 top tube and 22.5 seat tube. The seat post moves and it has a Lycett leather saddle. It's been sat in a barn for 20 yrs so needs a little tlc but it's yours if you can collect from Chester.




Hi I can collect if still available in a couple of weeks when i take my boy for a uni tastet day.

Regards


----------



## gareth01244 (30 Sep 2017)

Sorry, forgot to update this thread, the bike has now been taken and the new owner has it up and running again


----------

